# SQOLOGY - Driven 2 - June 25



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry for the late notice...forgot to post this one here.

https://www.facebook.com/events/757632644397680/?ti=icl

2X event for MECA & IASCA

Registration @ 9AM


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I really wanted to be able to make this, but it's looking almost impossible at this point. Hope it's a great turn out.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump for THIS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Great turnout! Results...

IASCA:










MECA:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

A quick vid from the event...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9_4IoGOQim0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

You guys got scores up quickly. Aggieland scores and scores from a show on the 17th still aren't posted. Must have connections


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any info/pics of the installation in the grey Lexus is300? I'm thinking about picking one up as a commuter car and am curious about the setup. Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------

